# Doesn't like my hands



## KoraBird (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all! I've had my tiel for a little while now, over 3 months but progress has been pretty slow. Kora loves coming out of the cage and flying around and very often he'll fly to me and start crawling around on my head, shoulders, arms, and hands when I'm laying down. He likes to nibble my hands, like he's preening, but sometimes it gets really hard and painful. Unfortunately Kora does not like when I try and move towards him in any way. if I even slightly move my hands towards him he backs away and hisses. This has made it impossible to teach the step up command. 

So, now that you know about my bird I have to problems.
1. I don't want to stop bonding with Kora but sometimes it really hurts when he's nibbling on me. Should I let my bird continue to do this or is it bad?
2. How should I go about teaching Kora the step up command and getting him more friendly with my hands?

Please help! Kora is my first bird and I'm lost!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think it's pretty common for a tiel to have a fear of hands. Lperry has some good taming advice you can try: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073.


----------



## ppof5 (Jan 23, 2012)

My tiel is the exact same way! Thank you for the link sunnysmom, I will look at it too!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

You're welcome. I just posted the link though. Lperry is the one who deserves the thanks. She has helped a lot of people- and she has a trust video too that's on the same thread.  Let us know how things go with your tiels!


----------



## Eric's Mommy (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok so my baby Eric was like that the first week very hissy nasty and used to attack my hand and run away from me. Every teil is different but the way I used to train him to step up and to trust me can be used on any tiel and will definitely work. 
First instead of taking him out everyday start easy by changing his food stick your hand in the cage to change it even if he hisses ignore it do this at least once a day for 2 or 3 days if Kora is not showing progress in those 2 or 3 days try longer. 
Next take a little millet or his bird food and put it on the palm of your hand to allow him to eat of it he will be scared at first but the sight of food will make him stay by your hand
Next try to see if he will take it from your fingers if he does then your tiel is trusting you more.
Do the hand feedings everyday as much as you want.
THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS COCKATIELS DON'T HUNT IN THE WILD THEY ARE HUNTED SO THERE INSTINCTS KICK IN WHEN YOUR HAND MOVES TOWARDS THEM. YOU MUST NOT PULL YOUR HAND AWAY IN FRIGHT WHEN HE HISSES OR BITES DON'T WORRY IT DOESN'T HURT. My bird Eric was taught step up in a week using this technique it works well. Don't lose your Patience relax and take as much time as she needs to learn, every tiel is different. Now instead of hiding in the corner scared Eric sings plays with his toys and calls to me to take him out when I open the door he brings his foot up all ready to step up trust me this works! Hope this helps for you!


----------



## KoraBird (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the help with training guys. Hopefully I can teach him the step up command easier now. The only other problem I have is with the biting and the nipping. When he flies over to me he starts nibbling and biting my hands and even my face sometimes. It didn't used to be so bad, mostly just a little scratching feeling but now its a lot harder and hurts often. I don't think he's trying to hurt me but is there any way I can get him to stop?


----------

